# What's the best Linux for a server



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to know whats the best linux distro to use as a server based on these requirements

Nice and stable 
Uses tried and true packages, no beta stuff
Has a solid release cycle 
Runs nice and tidy

Any other points of importance im missing?

Please give your advice


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.linuxquestions.org/
http://www.linuxforums.org/


----------



## Disparia (Jan 29, 2010)

Since I know what you're after (web server), I'm a fan of CentOS + Jason Litka's Yum repo. I use it for most deployments at work and home, except for a Ubuntu box that the kids use.


----------



## Melcar (Jan 29, 2010)

CentOS as mentioned earlier.  The stable branch of Debian is good for server use as well, and fits your requirements (it's ancient and stable ).  You can pretty much use anything as long as it's not a rolling release distro.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys over there think so as well


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 29, 2010)

I've used Debian and Ubuntu Server (which is basically Ubuntu with all the GUI stripped out).
Dunno what level of proficiency you have with Linux distro's, but I found those two rather easy to work with.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh didn't know there was an Ubuntu server. Ya that or CentOS is probably the way to go for this.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks guys keep it coming


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 29, 2010)

debian. you can run stable and pull packages from testing if you need newer stuff...  i run debian on my server. (very high load, not a typical home server)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 29, 2010)

thnks any more?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2010)

centos + rpmforge repository


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2010)

rpmforge autoupdates centos is a bunch of packages am i correct? 

edit dos : both?


----------



## Melcar (Jan 30, 2010)

RPMforge is a third party repository that you can use to add to the software collection already made available by your distro.  Their library of packages is pretty extensive and updated rather frequently, so it's really a must have for anyone.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 30, 2010)

I like using fedora for my education and playing around with. I havent actually used it as a server. Though I have used RedHat which is the commercial version and its very popular among businesses.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2010)

instead of using fedora, use centos, which has a longer maintenance cycle. with the rpmforge repository you have basically teh same packages on centos as on fedora

use 64 bit whenever posible, dont believe your host "there are some hardware issues", any recent system should work with 64 bit


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 30, 2010)

what ill have to do the next time i go to the location is to make sure the pc's are x64 compatible, as a matter of fact, full audit.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 1, 2010)

Depending on the services you plan to run,
I might suggest a BSD variant


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 3, 2010)

think im rolling with cent os


----------

